# AirPort : delai de connexion



## Harts (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous.

Je viens d'acheter un nouveau mac ( blanc ) installation parfaite hormis AirPort qui ne veut pas se connecter a mon WiFi ( alors que sur mon autre macbook no probs... ).

Je tappe ma clé WEP et airport m'indique " délai de connexion " ...

j'avoue ne pas comprendre, merci.:rateau:


----------



## Harts (21 Décembre 2008)

ca me pompe, svp ya bien qqn pour m'aider


----------



## Gidéhef (21 Décembre 2008)

Si ton wifi est piloté par une borne, il faut que tu la mettes en mode association ! Regarde la brochure qui l'accompagne, c'est surement expliqué.


----------



## Harts (21 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un rooter modem DLink tout simplement, mon autre macbook fonctionne très bien...
pq pas celui ci alors? c'est ca qui me perturbe


----------



## Gidéhef (21 Décembre 2008)

Si tu n'as pas de bouton pour l'association, il doit falloir indiquer au routeur l'adresse MAC de ton nouveau Mac.
Dans la config du routeur, as-tu autorisé cette adresse MAC dans l'onglet Avancé, bouton Gestion Sans Fil ? Ton adresse MAC doit s'écrire comme ceci : 00-00-00-00-00-00 (12 chiffres ou lettresm par groupes de deux caractères séparées par un tiret). 
Tu la saisis et tu cliques sur ADD.


----------



## Harts (21 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir, merci pour ton message.

Je test cette manip de suite. je vous tiens au courant !

p.s : c'est normal ce genre de manip ) ? avec mon autre macbook je n'ai eu aucun probs!


----------



## Harts (22 Décembre 2008)

J'ai chier pas mal pendant une demi heure mais ca fonctionne... j'espère que je ne devrais pas chipoter quand je voudrais me connecter sur une autre borne wifi si je vais chez un pote ou autre...

merci pour l'info


----------



## brunobreizh (3 Mars 2009)

J'ai précisément ce problème chez les autres (ou du moins ceux qui n'ont pas une livebox avec un bouton de couplage accessible). Faut-il donc dans ce cas passer obligatoirement par la config du routeur ? Est-ce lié à la clé WAP (il semble que ce soit ce mode d'authentification qui soit utilisé pour les lieux où j'ai ce souci) ? Et pourquoi les PC n'ont pas cette restriction ? Merci de votre réponse !


----------



## Gidéhef (6 Mars 2009)

Chaque réseau interne est forcément dirigé par un des postes du réseau, le serveur DHCP, qui attribue une adresse IP, unique dans le réseau interne, à chacun des postes qui veulent s'y joindre. Tout poste entrant dans le réseau doit se faire reconnaitre du serveur DHCP par son adresse MAC qui lui est propre, et par un mot de passe l'authentifiant.
Le serveur DHCP (qui, le plus souvent, est la box qui ouvre également l'accès à Internet et donc aux autres réseaux) n'autorise que les adresses MAC qu'il a enregistrées. Si un poste avec une adresse MAC inconnue se présente, l'accès est refusé, sauf si le blocage est levé : l'appui sur le bouton d'association de la Livebox, par exemple, autorise pendant une courte plage de temps l'accès à toutes les adresses MAC inconnues du serveur DHCP de la box.
Mais pour que l'association soit garantie, il faut toujours préciser au serveur DHCP, lors de chaque entrée dans le réseau, la clé WPA ou WEP (le mot de passe), telle que l'a définie l'administrateur du réseau.
Quand le serveur DHCP a contrôlé tout ça, il autorise le poste entrant à jouer dans le réseau et lui attribue une adresse IP dans une plage qui lui est propre et uniquement valable dans le réseau interne.
Lorsque la première association a fonctionné, l'adresse MAC du poste est enregitrée par le serveur DHCP qui la reconnaitra directement les autres fois. La procédure d'association peut être remplacée par une inscription directe de l'adresse MAC dans les tables du serveur DHCP, telle que je l'indiquais dans un précédent message.
Pour aller sur internet, on passe d'abord dans le réseau interne qui donne accès au routeur (qui est un des postes du réseau interne) et qui, d'autre part, est reconnu par le serveur du fournisseur d'accès qui lui a fourni une adresse IP valable dans son réseau.
Si tu as ce fonctionnement à l'esprit, tu dois mieux envisager les man&#339;uvres nécessaires pour entrer dans d'autres réseaux, lorsque tu te déplaces !


----------



## Wildcat (16 Mars 2009)

Si la clé WEP est bien saisie et que le message "délai de connexion" persiste et surtout si ce défaut de connexion survient soudainement, il faut changer le canal d'émission de la livebox.
Dans un immeuble ou une zone d'habitation dense, plusieurs réseaux peuvent coexister et cela peut créer des interférences si tout ces réseaux émettent sur le même canal (réglage par défaut = canal 1).
Tous les détails pour la livebox :

http://assistance.orange.fr/1685.php?dub=2&

Voilà.


----------

